# Rhapsody  sur Intel ... ca marchait ... et ca marche toujours .



## PipoCanaja (19 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire tourner, sous VPC, Rhapsody DR2, cad la version developper de MacOSX a l'epoque ou precisement ca ne s'appelait pas MacOSX ... En fait ca a encore l'interface de OS8-9, le demarrage de Next, mais le point important, c'est que ca tourne SUR PC ... (il y avait bien sur la version mac, mais pour le moment, j'ai pas de macs qui acceptent de la faire tourner...)

Des captures d'ecran pour bientot ...


----------



## PipoCanaja_Rhapsody (19 Janvier 2003)

Un petit message de Rhapsody ... Apres qques heures de galere pour faire tourner OmniWeb 3, on y est arrive. Donc pour recapituler :Message de bonjour, envoyé de Rhapsody x86 DR2 via OmniWeb 3 beta. J'ai pas une seule image (comprends mal pkoi d'ailleurs) mais ca marche (c lent aussi ... je crois que ca tient la comparaison avec le SE/30).Voila. Je vais faire une petite copie d'ecran que je mettrais en ligne avec les autres.


----------



## PipoCanaja_Rhapsody (19 Janvier 2003)

Voila l'adresse des copies d'ecran ... Donc la copie d'ecran de l'ecriture du message precedent ...
J'ai toujours pas les images dans Omniweb 3. je compres pas pourquoi.


http://www.chez.com/teissier/rhapsody

Voila


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

En effet intéressant. Tu devrais essayer Openstep, ce serait peut-être plus rapide ...


----------



## roro (19 Janvier 2003)

sympa les copies d'écran, ça rappelle des souvenirs


----------



## PipoCanaja (19 Janvier 2003)

J'ai aussi une image d'open Step ... Mais elle est plutot instable sous VPC. Alors que Rhapsody, pas de pb ...
L'objectif est de trouver un mac pour faire tourner Rhapsody car pour le moment, mon 7300 refuse de booter dessus (DR1 ou DR2) ...


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

OK, sinon pour tes images j'ai un accès interdit sur ta page. Normal ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (19 Janvier 2003)

Fait un copier coller de l'adresse dans une autre fenetre du navigateur
ou essaie ce lien

http://www.chez.com/teissier/rhapsody/index.html

provider qui a des pb ...


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2003)

bravo pipo !
mais quand je vois ça, ja n'ai aucun regret pour le virage aqua.
certes l'interface aurait été plus rapide, mais quel manque de relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans un autre style, je dois avoir chez ma mere, tout ce qu'il faut pour installer l'alpha de copland


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

C'est en effet assez sympa de voir cet OS avec l'interface de MacOS Classic ... Merci

Au fait sur quelle machine le fais-tu tourner avec VPC ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (19 Janvier 2003)

c sur ... C'est pa la meme chose ... et c'est pas vilain tant que ca reste pour la nostalgie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aqua c vraiment plus agreable.

Pour Copland, j'ai aussi une preversion qque part.

Mais poru le moment, j'installe pas... j'aimerais voir tourner Rhaspody sur un VRAI Pc maintenant ... pour voir la vitesse de reponse ... Pour le moment j'ai pas encore reussi a le faire installer chez mes potes  PCistes ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (19 Janvier 2003)

La c'est un quickSilver G4 800 (ma machine principale).


----------



## roro (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * bravo pipo !
mais quand je vois ça, ja n'ai aucun regret pour le virage aqua.
certes l'interface aurait été plus rapide, mais quel manque de relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais c'est une version inachevée... la comparaison est forcément à l'avantage d'aqua qui est finalisée. Là, on voit un croisement d'openstep et mac os... un peu indigeste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, l'interface d'openstep avait vraiment des fonctionnalités intéressantes, notamment au niveau des menus qu'on ne retrouve pas dans aqua de Mac OS X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand on voit openstep, on voit que jobs et son équipe avaient vraiment repensé l'interface quand ils ont quitté Apple. Alors que M$, dès les premières versions de windows s'était contenté de repomper l'interface de Mac OS.


----------



## infinia (20 Janvier 2003)

Vraiment très interessant comme expérience... Comment on peut installer ca sur un PC ? et se procurer une version de rhapsody ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (20 Janvier 2003)

Pour installer sur PC, il faut utiliser le CD d'install qui devrait etre bootable. Cependant je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester. Pour se procurer Rhapsody, je ne sais pas trop sous quelle licence ca peut etre, surtout au bout de 5 ans ...
Contactez moi par mail.


----------



## mad'doc (20 Janvier 2003)

Sous quel Mac ça doit marcher ?
Et le PC, à partir de quel processeur ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (20 Janvier 2003)

Pour les Macs c'est :

8500 9500 8600 9600 et 7500 7300 sous certaines conditions. (a priori, il faut eviter les cartes acceleratrices.)

Pour les PCs ... les PC de l'epoque (1998). Pour les processeurs ca devrait pas poser de pb. Pour les controlleurs disques, ca doit plutot etre la loterie... mais je n'en sais pas beaucoup plus, n'ayant pas fait le test encore. Pour le moment, on a essayé sous Virtual PC PC, mais ca n'a pas fonctionné parfaitement. A savoir que ca a booté en mode console seulement. 

Voila pour ce que je sais, c'est plutot mince en fait !


----------



## mad'doc (20 Janvier 2003)

J'ai un 7300 (d'origine) depuis peu donc je peux faire le test si tu veux.
Pour le PC, faut essayer mais pas avec Virtual PC. Le mieux et "d'attaquer" directement un PC..


----------



## PipoCanaja (20 Janvier 2003)

L'interet de VPC est surtout d'utiliser des vieux composants . ( Carte Video ancienne, et controleur disque ancien ...). Pour une install sur un PC en 'dur' ca doit marcher, mais c'est encore plus aleatoire.

Voila


----------



## mad'doc (20 Janvier 2003)

Et les applications Mac sont compatibles ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (20 Janvier 2003)

Non, il ne faut pas rever ... pour la version PC, le nombre d'applications disponibles est proche de 0 ... 
Omniweb 3 est dispo. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup d'applis qutres dispo, hors des demos sur le CD d'install.

Pour la version mac, il ya a peut etre un peu plus d'appli, et surtout, dans la DR2, classic est deja present dans une preversion, donc on peut lancer des applis classic. 

Dans les deux version, GCC est installé  et les outils de developpement aussi (Interface et Project builder, malloc debug ....)

Voila


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (21 Janvier 2003)

Je serais curieux de savoir si ça marche sur des machines Tanzania (4400, Starmax, etc ..)


----------



## PipoCanaja (21 Janvier 2003)

nope ca passe pas, du moins ni la DR1 ni la DR2 ne passent ... pour les autres version, je ne sais pas. Jn'ai pas de versions autres ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (23 Janvier 2003)

Pour une installation sur PC directement, j'ai un peu plus d'infos ...

Il faut des disquettes de boot pour lancer Rhapsody. En effet, visiblement, il n'es tpas possible de demarrer directement sur le CD. Je viens de recuperer ces images. Je vous tient au courant.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure_68040:</font><hr /> * Je serais curieux de savoir si ça marche sur des machines Tanzania (4400, Starmax, etc ..)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Envoie un mail à Gassée, à Libé


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Janvier 2003)

Ca m'étonnerais qu'ils daignent me répondre ...


----------



## PipoCanaja (24 Janvier 2003)

Tu serais surpris... La derniere fois (et unique fois d'ailleurs) que je lui ai envoyé un mail j'ai eu une reposne en 10 minutes chrono ... Il etait sur Paris. Je l'avait pas contacté a libé mais sur le mail de sa société. me souviens plus le nom d'ailleurs.

C'etait deux questions a propose de BeOS ... J'en avait meme parle dans le forum. Faudrait que je recherche le Post ...


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

Pour ce qui est de Rhapsody, je l'avais vu tourner sous virtual PC sur un powerbook en démo par un gars d'apple. C'était assez rigolo.
Surtout que si je me souviens bien (c'est loin), sous rhapsody, il faisait tourner une interface mac quasi standard.

La récursivité indirecte, quoi


----------



## bluespot (24 Janvier 2003)

Dans le courant 1998 j'ai découvert Rhapsody sur un PC et ca m'avait vraiment bouché un bon gros coin en tâtant l'interface Mac Classic sur un PC !!

Cet événement a constitué une partie de ce qui m'a décidé à switcher sur le plateforme Macintosh en 1999, bien que le crash HD de mon PC de l'époque m'a décidé pour de bon de switcher.


----------

